# Lithium iron batteries



## Craig (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Lithium ion batteries*

Well, if anyone is interested in these batteries, here are a few links for lithium polymer and Lithium iron (LiFePo4) battery suppliers. 

http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/10002...For_E_Car.html:
Lithium Ion "for e-car", 100Ah, but only a 2C discharge rate... probably not enough. I'm not sure what "15 bags" in the "minimum order" field means...

http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/11848...Pack_Cell.html:
Lithium Polymer customizable cells, I sent them an email for info on discharge rate etc... doesn't seem too expensive (360$/kWh)

http://www.dlgbattery.com/DLGEnglish/main.asp:
Lithium Ion and Polymer batteries, no idea about pricing or power etc, I'll update when I have time to browse around their site a little

http://szshyi.en.alibaba.com/product...r_Battery.html
High discharge rate Li-Po battery packs, they also make high capacity packs

They usually sell minimum 1000pc, so if there are a few more people interested, I say we make an order for 4-5 people (if not more), this way they're less expensive... let me know if you're interested.
(Same post as here )

LionEV : These are ideal for a long range DC conversion. The packs are between 35 and 44v @ 200-209Ah. They cost 373$ /kWh for the cheapest pack


----------



## EVMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Lithium ion batteries*

hi, 
Are there very many EVs in Switzerland?
I was under the impression that home-brewed EVs were frowned upon...(?)
That is, regulations make it difficult (if not impossible) to get it registered(?)

Battery costs diminish the more a battery is used.
WIth Lithium batts are escentially "on the cutting edge", & are going to be the MOST expensive. Also, Lithiums require specialized chargers with a specific charging profile.
Is there an EV club like EAA in Switzerland??
I would suggest NiCads if U want to get away from LeadAcid.
While still requiring a specalized charger, the batts will be cheaper than LiIon.
What kind of car do U have? (or are thinking about having)?

Once U have an electric-drive vehicle, U really can put any type of battery in that U want.
Start out with cheap leadacid, then "graduate" to the more "exotic" as U gain experience in the driving and maintaining of an EV....


----------



## Craig (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Lithium ion batteries*

No, as far as I know, I'll be the first swiss to convert an EV. There is one guy on evalbum who made a bike, but that's about it I think. Well excluding the solar challenge "car" that is. There's the smart electric and a few other small cars, but yeah it's one of the worst countries when it comes to modifying cars =/. Ironically though we have at least two motor manufacturers, one of which sells all the components for EVs (mes-dea).
There is also a company that, among other things, helps with imports and conversions of EVs, so I'll contact them to see if they can help.
Anywho, I want lithium batteries because they're about 6 times more powerful than lead-acid, require no maintenance, charge and discharge faster, have deeper cycles (no need to discharge only 50% to preserve the battery), and last alot longer. Not sure exactly, but it's several thousand cycles. Lead acid batteries will last 3 years before they have to be replaced, so after 6 years or so, Lithium is cheaper. That is, if the batteries I found are suitable.
And NiCd isn't that much better than lead-acid. They don't like being discharged completely, they're not much lighter, and unless you get sealed NiCd, they still need watering...not sure about the number of cycles though.
The donor car should be a 1996 Chrysler voyager, if I can be sure to get a motor with a single-speed transmission, because the original one is dead. I know it's heavy, but I want the space. So actually getting lead-acid batteries would also mean reinforcing the suspension, adding cost.
In any case, batteries will probably come last, once the rest of the conversion is finished, so I'll have a little time to find cheap ones (hopefully)


----------



## DarkWater (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lithium ion batteries*

The cells that are all the rage right now in the EV drag race world are these from A123 systems.

http://www.a123systems.com/newsite/index.php#/products/cells26650/

With the success of these batteries and old speed records being blown away by vehicles using them the have come out with a specific battery for vehicle use.

http://www.a123systems.com/newsite/index.php#/products/cells32series/


----------



## Craig (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Lithium ion batteries*



DarkWater said:


> The cells that are all the rage right now in the EV drag race world are these from A123 systems.
> 
> http://www.a123systems.com/newsite/index.php#/products/cells26650/
> 
> ...



Yeah, those look great, unfortunately a123 aren't too keen on selling batteries to individuals, they'd rather get big clients like auto makers, so it's impossible to buy them. Except if one buys and dismantles dozens of packs of power-drill batteries (DeWalt, or something like that). And even then, they're VERY expensive, around 15k- $20k for what I need. Ideally, I'm looking for a relatively cheap (<8'000$) lithium iron / polymer battery pack. I don't mind if I don't have 10 min. recharge time, so no need for those batteries anyway

EDIT: I just got an email from LiFeBatt, and they'll start producing 48v, 60Ah packs for about 5000$ each. That's around $30k for an 18kWh pack. bleh.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Lithium ion batteries*

Sorry I don't mean to butt in on this when it's not appreciated, but Craig, do you mean Lithium Ion? I was just wondering if there was some other Lithium Iron I wasn't aware of.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm out of the loop I guess. I looked around and found this. Is this what you're talking about?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium_iron_phosphate_battery


----------



## Craig (Aug 30, 2007)

yep exactly. It's the only safe Lithium Ion chemistry, so I won't bother with the others that are cheaper, but will blow up in a crash.
I think they call it lithium iron to avoid confusions...


----------



## Craig (Aug 30, 2007)

If anyone is interested in a bulk order, Lectrol over at evforum.net is organising an order of thundersky, here
The order will be done within a year, and discounts can be as big as 40%. check the thread for info


----------



## batteryshow (Nov 4, 2008)

We can offer LiFe battery cell or packs with BMS and charger for you ,
but we still must know your exact voltage ,capacity ,dimension ,continuous discharge current ,burst discharge current and space time ,charge time .
If you have more time ,please add my msn or skype or send email to me so that we can keep in touch . Thanks!


----------



## SPARKY (Aug 15, 2008)

OK, OK, 
Has anyone ever successfully purchased anything from Alibaba?
I have read that 90% of the company's, on the site are Scams.
And which ones are the scams?
You send your money, and get no merchandise.
Please, Please, Prove me Wrong, with Success Storys...
Thank You,
Sparky


----------



## eva-michael (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Lithium ion batteries*

We can make custom charger and BMS according to your project. Just let us know your requirement. 
Our BMS and Charger can suit for the battery mentioned above.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Craig said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking into lithium batteries for my upcoming ev conversion... Does anyone have experience/knowledge about them? I don't mind making my own packs from individual cells if it's needed, as I'd like to keep the price as low as possible...As far as I know, the only safe chemistry is LiFePO4. So far I've found just a few manufacturers...
> http://www.lifebatt.com/ They sell packs, complete with BMS and charger
> These are individually sold cells, but I can't find BMSs or chargers for more than 10 cells...
> ...


If you look to the right of this page you will see an advertisment from EvComponents. As far as I'm concerned its the most reliable place to get batteries at this time, and the prices are right. 

Mach deine augen auf..lol

Roy


----------



## mko (Nov 27, 2009)

Craig said:


> If anyone is interested in a bulk order, Lectrol over at evforum.net is organising an order of thundersky, here
> The order will be done within a year, and discounts can be as big as 40%. check the thread for info


I would join in a group purchase, but as suggested before, I'd rather buy from EvComponents. Coming from Switzerland as well, we could probably save on freight cost though.

I'm looking for 65 100ah cells and am planning to start my conversion this autumn, so I'm in no hurry.

Cheers, c.k.


----------

